# New tyres, excellent service



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are in need of new tryes for our MH, 217/75 R16 113Q and of course are in France where different rules apply than the UK.

Our current tyres were supplied new with the vehicle and are dated 2003 (Yes I know you should replace them every 5 years) but local advice differs and they have ben inspected frequently. We have JUST been told that one tyre needs replacin (which of course means two) so have decided to take the plunge and replace all 5 so they are the same from now on.....

We have chosen a direct replacement Michelin Agilis Camping and all five will cost us 814.75€ fitted andbaanced and all taxes.

Of course that means we need to check that we are using the correct pressure so I contacted Michelin Direct - REALLY helpful and sent detailed advice which is of great value;

_The standard recommended tyre pressure for the MICHELIN AgilisCamping is 80psi/5.5 bar (for a single axle vehicle). You can however adjust the pressure of the front tyres to a minimum of 65psi/4.5bar, for a more comfortable ride.

This is a standard pressure which only applies the Michelin AgilisCamping specifically. This is due to the construction of the tyre with 2 casing plies enabling the use of higher pressures. Its construction and the use of higher pressures is designed to cope with continual heavy loads sometimes found on motorhomes and can help with wear pattern issues, if lower pressures are used particularly on the rear axle.

We strongly recommend a metal valves as well._

I can STRONGLY recommend usi8ng that service, you access it via;

http://www.michelin.co.uk/contact

cannot fault them.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Michelin have stated 80PSI in rear tyres for a couple of years now to fall in line with the vehicle manufacturers blanket advice.
I use their direct written advice from prior to that date which differs somewhat.....latest version of the tyres of course!

They also recommend that the maximum life span is 10 years!?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 
good report

a couple of years ago i uprated my van so needed 225/15 tires instead of 215/15 continental camper

on speaking with continental they advised to fit 225/15 vanco 100 tires that could take a much heaver load

i did ask about the camper tires and they said that they were not needed and not available in 225/15 the 225/15 could take a higher load and had very strong sidewalls

the 225/15 can take more weight with lower pressure than the camper tire and are what is needed if you uprate any way

on the plus side also is if unfortunately you were stopped and had the weight checked and was slightly over the 215/15 tires would also be over weight so more of a problem than if you had 215/15

i would allways advise anyone that is looking at a set of new tires to upgrade to the 225/15 size 


hope this makes sense

barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The important thing is the load rating, tyres of the same size may well have different load ratings so it's is VITAL to make sure you have the correct load index. See below link

https://www.blackcircles.com/general/load-rating

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to explain why I went for "Camper" rather than anything else, French laws dictate what type of tyres may be fitted and if I had not used the ones rated "Camper" I could have fallen foul of that law.

French Laws aare lie that; they tell you what you CAN do and that is all that you can do, anything else if in breach of that law, whereas UK Laws tell you what you CANNOT do so fitting "van type" tyres is not acceptable in France and could be deemed to be in breach of the law.

As we already have a vehicle with the steering wheel on the wrong side, the last thing I want is to give an officious Gendarme anything else to have a go at. The tyres fitted are the ones originally fitted by Swift and so comply with the vehicle specification and Certificate of Conformity.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy and all

i forgot to mention that the conti vanco 100 225/15 are 112 load rating

they are also load rated at 115 on lower speed vehicles (87mph i think)

barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Vanco 100 camper tyre 225/75 R16 116R in France are about 25€ extra per tyre......

the "camper" designation is required here..... not perhaps in the UK where different rules and laws apply.


----------

